# Can a small squid eat this



## rogertb (Apr 16, 2019)

Just preparing some squid and this fish was stuck in the tail end ... is this something the squid has 'caught' ...


----------



## Roll_Bones (Apr 16, 2019)

Sure looks like it.


----------



## pepperhead212 (Apr 16, 2019)

So, did you put the fish in the dish, too?


----------



## rogertb (Apr 16, 2019)

Fish went in with the stock ... just amazed that the squid can catch and then "process" a lump a third of it's size ... the natural world constantly amazes me.


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 16, 2019)

The tail isn't a digestive organ, so I think it's more likely the fish got in there after it was caught, during processing.


----------



## dragnlaw (Apr 18, 2019)

Agree with GG 

A squid has a relatively small beak/mouth and that doesn't look like a very large squid.


----------

